# Wolves Acquire Juwan Howard for James, Reed



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2903593

_The Minnesota Timberwolves and Houston Rockets, who have been discussing a Mike James-for-Juwan Howard swap in one form or another since the February trade deadline, have agreed in principle to finally complete that deal this month, ESPN.com has learned.

An announcement of the trade's completion could be made as early as this week, according to NBA front-office sources.

The holdup stems from the possibility that another player or two could be added to the deal, sources say. The teams, though, have verbally agreed to a straight-up exchange of James for Howard at the very least.

The Timberwolves beat out Houston for James' free-agent signature last summer because of their willingness to include a trade kicker in the well-traveled point guard's four-year, $23.4 million contract, but the acquisition was questioned from the start after Minnesota landed Randy Foye in the 2006 draft.

James then struggled to make an impact with his new team, averaging just 10.1 points in 25.3 minutes per game and eventually losing his starting spot after enjoying a breakout season in Toronto in 2005-06.

A strong recruiting pitch from Wolves forward Kevin Garnett -- along with the trade bonus he held out for in negotiations -- convinced James to spurn similar financial offers from the Dallas Mavericks and the Rockets, even though he maintains an offseason home in Houston. But the intense Garnett and the chatty James clashed almost from the start, according to club sources, adding to the Wolves' remorse after it quickly became apparent that there wasn't rotation room for James and Foye.

So the Wolves decided by midseason that they would try to move their lone significant offseason acquisition and were on the verge of sending James to Houston for Howard when the deal fell through on Feb. 22, in part because the Rockets were reluctant to change the chemistry on a team that wound up overcoming numerous injuries to win 52 games.

But Houston's interest in James and adding depth to its backcourt under new coach Rick Adelman hasn't wavered, thanks to the 31-year-old's successful stint with the Rockets in the second half of the 2004-05 season.

"This has been difficult," James told ESPN.com in late March when asked to describe his debut season with the Wolves. "Physically, mentally, emotionally … all of the above."

Garnett, meanwhile, is expected to welcome the arrival of Howard, a 34-year-old former All-Star, after publicly calling -- repeatedly -- for more size in the Wolves' frontcourt and more of a veteran presence in the locker room.

Howard averaged 9.7 points and 5.9 rebounds in 26.6 minutes per game last season. His contract is one year shorter than James' deal, with just two seasons to run at $14.3 million. _


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Well we will miss Jho's leadership, but defiantly not his streaky shooting. If this is it, I think we stole the deal, but if not I wonder what else is going to be included. Hmm...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Yeah, I think this deal favors Houston at the moment too. Throw in #26 from Houston and #41 from Minnesota and it evens out a bit imo.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

At least we will get contract that is a year less than James'.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

I dont see how this helps the twolves to win more games. It saves them money, but their main concern right now should be to bring more help to garnett.

He may leave the team after this season if they fail to reach the playoffs once again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

I wonder what the situation is about the trade kicker? Are you guys paying, or I wonder if Houston agreed to take it on or what..Hmm


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Truthfully, I don't know. Ask socco, he might have the best possible answer to it.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I wonder what the situation is about the trade kicker? Are you guys paying, or I wonder if Houston agreed to take it on or what..Hmm


The team receiving the player pays it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*



socco said:


> The team receiving the player pays it.


Damn it, so this was worthless. Not sign him because we didn't want to give it to him, and now we end up trading for him, and we got to pay it.

Genius...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

The T'wolves obviously trust Randy Foye.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Well you Wolves will be enjoying Randy Foye at the point now.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

James will be fine under Rick


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Well, there you go guys. The missing piece we needed. The championships should start rolling in now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

why does mchale still have a job? how do trades like this actually help?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

I bet this means less playing time for Craig Smith.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Congradulations on being the early favorite for the top pick next season. 

That was a crazt trade for you guys. Hopefully Mchale has something else in the works because that just made no sense. I guess you guys can start ordering your Mike Conley Jr. uniforms noow though. That pick seems all but assured. Don't you think? 

Anyway, good luck this off season and all of next year.....except when you play the Trailroaches, er Cockblazers or whatever Ricky Davis called us.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

Im very happy with the deal. We have a log-jam of average guards and this helped to clear it up a little bit. Simple as that.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*

True but I was hoping to get a 2nd round pick out of James.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

Timberwolves.com said:


> Minnesota Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale announced Thursday that the team has acquired forward Juwan Howard from the Houston Rockets for guard Mike James and forward Justin Reed.


http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/wolves_acquire_juwan_howard_070614.html

shocked

i dont saw mike going, hope we can get another good player, i dont like howard,
im praying for rashad lewis


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So long Mike and Justin.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Rockets agree to trade Howard to Wolves for James*



mediocre man said:


> That was a crazt trade for you guys. Hopefully Mchale has something else in the works because that just made no sense. I guess you guys can start ordering your Mike Conley Jr. uniforms noow though. That pick seems all but assured. Don't you think?


I wouldn't call it a sure thing, but I'm getting that feeling. I wish for once we'd draft somebody taller than 6'2".


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

well well, it finaly go on, i think is a deal that eventually can help both team, but is favorable to houston, 
anyway dont think the roster will keep so until the next season, hoping another trade, and not just this one and the draft, maybe in draft we can get a good player, i was thinking in joakim noah, but maybe we can get another better, 
we'll see, now with howard, im not so happy, but a good vet than can motivate the team is'nt bad, but he already have mad dog for that,


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

How is it favorable to Houston? They now have only PF left, that's Chuck Hayes. They really need to figure out who's staying and who's going on two positions: SF and PG. They now had extra money from Mike James' trade kicker and Justin Reed. We got the best out of deal, money-wise. Team wise, I dunno. 

I think it's really hard to say who's better from this move right now.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

Juxtaposed said:


> How is it favorable to Houston? They now have only PF left, that's Chuck Hayes. They really need to figure out who's staying and who's going on two positions: SF and PG. They now had extra money from Mike James' trade kicker and Justin Reed. We got the best out of deal, money-wise. Team wise, I dunno.
> 
> I think it's really hard to say who's better from this move right now.


maybe, i dont know much of houston, but i think they're going to make another trade,
i think we need it to, but i think houston will make another, and mchale with make nothing,
what im saying that this maybe something, but with only this trade we wouldn't be better


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

It's favorable to Houston because they got the better player... I don't necessarily think it's a "win" or a "lose" for either team. I mean, Houston doesn't have a lot of good players and I'm sure they are just trying to get a little bit better. We were just trying to get a shorter contract and free up time for Foye.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A_12_92 said:


> maybe, *i dont know much of houston, but i think they're going to make another trade,*
> i think we need it to, but *i think houston will make another*, and mchale with make nothing,
> what im saying that this maybe something, but with only this trade we wouldn't be better


Well reports have shown that the front office is in search mode. Something else is really coming up, but nobody knows what. I have a feeling a really strong push for Artest or a S&T deal for Lewis. I dont know. Rumor has it we may be ever after PJ Brown so I dunno.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well reports have shown that the front office is in search mode. Something else is really coming up, but nobody knows what. I have a feeling a really strong push for Artest or a S&T deal for Lewis. I dont know. Rumor has it we may be ever after PJ Brown so I dunno.


i have heard, that you are short of a PF, so i think that PJ Brown maybe a good option, but if you dont get any PF, i think that chuck hayes can play good that spot, maybe not right now but for like 2 years will be ok


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It took me awhile to decide how I felt about the deal. Mike is the best player, but Juwan fills a need for us. This solidifies Foye as our starting PG, and gives us more bigs that we desperately needed. Not that important of a trade, but it helps.

Foye/ Hudson
McCants/ Hassell
Davis/ Smith
Garnett/ Howard
Blount/ Madsen


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Foye/ Hudson
> McCants/ Hassell
> Davis/ Smith
> Garnett/ Howard
> Blount/ Madsen


dont like hassell as SG and smith as SF, maybe trade them for a good sf or sg


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

came back from holidays to see this? yuck.

what can howard provide in limited minutes that smith cant, i know he is the better player but in time he'll get on court how does this help? the one position we have more than completely covered we trade away a PG and a SF for?
had to be a back up center we could have gotten somewhere around the league, maybe not the better player but much more useful.

there better be more coming this off-season.

oh and i dont think conley in the draft, the point is foyes regardless of how we feel about that i think.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> came back from holidays to see this? yuck.
> 
> what can howard provide in limited minutes that smith cant, i know he is the better player but in time he'll get on court how does this help? the one position we have more than completely covered we trade away a PG and a SF for?
> had to be a back up center we could have gotten somewhere around the league, maybe not the better player but much more useful.
> ...


I guess they need to get more depth inside. We've got too much guards and the James experiment isn't working.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I guess they need to get more depth inside. We've got too much guards and the James experiment isn't working.


we need depth at center though, Garnett, Howard or Smith can not play center, even with the lack of dominant centers they would get over-matched playing there.. we need a big legit 7 foot guy that bangs down low.. not an old jumpshooting 6'8 howard.

if james could have gotten nazr i think that would have been the better trade


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Meh, the Jaric-Nazr trade should have pushed through instead.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> New Timberwolf Juwan Howard and Taylor chatted about the possibility of Howard coming to Minnesota two years ago, and Howard whispered to Taylor that he should have opted for the Wolves back then rather than going to the Houston Rockets.


http://www.twincities.com/ci_6214756?source=most_viewed&nclick_check=1


----------

